# Look at these Rescues in TN and give me opinion



## Luciledodd

I found these two dogs on Petfinder.com Havanese zip code 38242 and they are the first to show up. They are in Whitehouse, TN where my son lives nearby. We are going up there this weekend and I thought I might see the dogs, BUT I know how hard it is to leave one. They are puppy mill dogs from MO. I know that their coats can be grown back out and they are heartworm neg, neutered of course and supposedly housebroken. I just don't know what kind of issues I could run into with rescue dogs. I know that DH would not want to spend any money for major health issues--that is my only concern. One of them looks to have crooked front leg, is this a problem? They won't talk over the phone to me--has to be e-mail, so I can't tell from their response anything about the dogs. 

I do know that they have been there at least two months because I have seen them and said no to myself. I would put up the link, but don't know how to. Take a look and let me hear from you,.


----------



## DonnaC

They are so cute, and you are so great to think about them.

In life, there are no guarantees. You can hedge your bets, but you can't count on them. So, you have to decide whether you'd be willing to see through the worst possibility. Oliver's left front leg does look odd, but it really may be that the camera is catching that upper joint full on, while it is not catching the joint on the right leg. You'd have to see it, I think. Or, you could ask to have several pix with different angles sent to you.

And, of course, even a malformation not be a terribly expensive problem for a home pet. It might be -- and there might be issues you couldn't even anticipate. 

When I wanted a fourth child, I wanted to adopt -- it seemed the ethical thing to do. DH and I went to a presentation from social services. We listened. It was very emotional. But, in the end, DH said--we are not equipped to take this kind of risk. Don't have the money, don't have the room, don't have the time. It broke my heart (though I do love, love, love, our fourth child!!!!). 

On the other hand, when I was pregnant with that fourth child, and, because of my age, they wanted to do an amnio, I decided against it because, in the end, I knew that, for most abnormalities, such as Downs Syndrome, I would not terminate the pregnancy. So, at that point, I just accepted all the risks.

Bottom line -- you have to make the best call for you.


----------



## DonnaC

In the middle pix of Oliver, I don't see the leg issue. So, it could be the angle.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Lucille -

My two are from shelters, and - knock on wood - their health is fine. Buster's front legs are bowlegged [curved a lot] and his head is large for his 10 lb body, but that doesn't stop him from RLH'ing with Buffy. The only extra Vet bills I had for him was getting rid of the fleas and worms and Giardia that he arrived with. He has been fine since, and so has Buffy.

Are you talking about Emilio and Oliver offered by Help Every Animal Rescue and Transport H.E.A.R.T.?

There's also a beautiful chocolate Hav in Gallatin offered by Friends of Hannah at The Hairy Moose Pet Retreat

http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search...nce=0&lat=36.3022&location=38242&lon=-88.3153


----------



## Luciledodd

Yeah I saw the chocolate also, but it is a mix and no other info about him.


----------



## dbeech

Have you considered getting an older dog from a breeder? Usually they have come from who had been health testing and maybe even had some health testing themselves. Usually they are well socialized and housebroken.


----------



## luv3havs

Lucile,
It sounds like Oliver would be a better match for Rosie, since they say he likes other dogs. He is a little shy, but you could work with him and it could be very rewarding.
Regarding his bowed legs, do you really care, assuming of course that it's not a health risk? When his coat grows in it won't be too noticeable.
He looks sweet to me. I think it's nice that you are considering one of these guys.
I saw the chocolate too, and it is very cute, but is a mix so you won't know if it is more like a Havanese in temperament, or like the "other" breed.
Lucile, you seem to have good "dog sense" so when you see the dog, you'll know if it is right for you. 
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Luciledodd

I don't care about the bowed leg/legs unless it will require expensive surgery. My DH has been an angel this year taking care of me, Rosie and Josie Wales. I got up the courage of telling him that I was going to go look at the dogs in Whitehouse and he playfully put his hands around my neck--then said okay it is just another to feed and play with. But he said, you know that if we go to the shelter we will come home with a dog and it could be an expensive mistake. He is correct, that is why I want others to look at these two dogs before I go there. I cannot consider the mix because of the fact that it is the Havanese temperment that has endeared me to this breed.

I would love to get one from a breeder, but most would still want a lot of money for the retired show dog and it is not fair to ask DH to put out a lot of money for another dog when I know there are things that he would like to have and won't buy so that I can have things that I want. We are like the couple in the story by somebody, can't think of his name. anyway, he had a watch and no fob for it and she had long hair and no comb. He sold his watch to buy her a comb and she cut her hair and made a fob for his watch. It has gotten that way with us. I don't want to put anything else on him that is a burden and he wants me to have anything I want. Took long enough. lol


----------



## Sheri

Lucille, you and your husband are blessed, both directions. What a delight to read about you and him!!


----------



## pjewel

Lucile, the minute I looked at Oliver, especially his full coated photo, I fell in love with him. If he's still available, I have a good feeling about this one. Having nothing to do with this, would you pm me with your phone number. I'd like to call you.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Oliver was beautiful in full coat. How sweet of you to consider one of these little guys.


----------



## andra

They are both adorable  Either would be blessed to join your family!

I think the author of the story you referenced is Guy de Mapassant (sp?); I remember reading it.


----------



## TilliesMom

for some reason I am not finding the pups.. is this through HRI??
ohhhh, haha ha DUH, you SAID in your first post it was petfinder! LOL whoops... K, NOW I'll go look in the right place!


----------



## Ileenlilly

Sometimes I feel bad for beeing so selfish to want and buy a puppy from a breeder, when there are so many poor and sweet dogs out there who are searching a home. But if I would ever go to a shelter, it would bring me to tears seeing all of the poor animals who are desperate for love - so I find it wonderful that there are people out there who have the strength and will to adopt a dog from there. It is great of you to consider that! But you never know what´s gonna be - you can also have problems with a pure breed dog. I think you need to see first in what overall condition they are and then make a decision.

I would pic Oliver, he looks so pretty in his full coat and has the cutest little face!


----------



## Luciledodd

Okay, I got another e-mail answer from the shelter. Both dogs are bad to mark. That about ruins it for me. The reason I don't want a puppy is because I don't want to do the housebreaking thing. I couldn't take a male dog marking all through the house. I will have to see about a retired dogl, spayed female.


----------



## heatherk

Ileenlilly said:


> Sometimes I feel bad for beeing so selfish to want and buy a puppy from a breeder, when there are so many poor and sweet dogs out there who are searching a home. But if I would ever go to a shelter, it would bring me to tears seeing all of the poor animals who are desperate for love - so I find it wonderful that there are people out there who have the strength and will to adopt a dog from there. It is great of you to consider that! But you never know what´s gonna be - you can also have problems with a pure breed dog. I think you need to see first in what overall condition they are and then make a decision.
> 
> I would pic Oliver, he looks so pretty in his full coat and has the cutest little face!


I feel the same way, but I know that for me, as a single working mom whose daughter spends all major holidays and summers with her dad (who lives out of state), (point being that for a few months every year it is just me taking care of my dog; I don't even have my daughter home to help), it would be even more selfish of me to take on more than I can handle.

I had to give a dog back to its breeder when I was in my early twenties because I couldn't take care of it (it was a wolf hybrid, by the way) and I swore then and there that I would _never_ take on any other animal if I wasn't 100% absolutely positively certain that I could give to it everything it needed for the rest of its life. It took me years to decide to get _any _other animal after that, and, 13 years after my oath, Ceylon was the first dog I have ever gotten since. The decision to get a Havanese, and specifically to get a well-socialized Havanese puppy, after a couple of years of researching breeds of dogs, was very specific and intentional.

However, it breaks my heart that there are so very many unloved and unwanted dogs (and other animals) out there. I often watch animal rescue shows despite the horror and sadness I feel when I see animals neglected and abused; I think I watch the shows to remind myself that it _is_ a problem, and maybe someday I can help in some way...

Lucille, good luck finding the right dog to add to your family! You should not feel bad about not taking a boy that marks if you know you cannot handle that. I am certain that if you keep looking, the right dog will find you


----------



## TilliesMom

awwwww, that's too bad Lucille!! I'm sure you'll find the perfect addition to your family in no time!!


----------



## pjewel

Lucile, it certainly doesn't rule out male dogs. Even if a rescue tries to mark initially, to lay claim to his territory, you can deal with that with belly bands when he's indoors, until he gets comfortable and knows he's home. I know many people who foster, use belly bands with newbies. Don't be disappointed. If these guys aren't for you, it's because there is another soul with your name on his/her heart, just waiting in the wings.


----------



## Suzi

Okay you told me I could copy any picture of your dog  Maddie has a hurt leg and the vet said that she may need pain killers later in life The pet finder place should be-able to tell you if its broken? You should be able to see if he limps. Maddies bone never attached at the elbow. The only problem she has is it gets a bit sore if she runs too much. I have cut and coped his description so others can see him in his beautiful full coat
Oliver is a 2-4 year old male Havanese that is very very sweet. As you can tell from his pictures, he was horribly matted when we first got him in so he had to be shaved down. He was amazing for his bath and his groom and didn't even mind the groomer trimming his nails. Oliver is new to HEART so he's had all his vaccines and he is heartworm negative and his fecal was negative and he is neutered. He gets along great with other dogs and even though he's shy of new people at first, he loves getting petted and kissed on. If you would like more information on Oliver or schedule a time to come and meet him, please contact us.


----------



## Suzi

Luciledodd said:


> Okay, I got another e-mail answer from the shelter. Both dogs are bad to mark. That about ruins it for me. The reason I don't want a puppy is because I don't want to do the housebreaking thing. I couldn't take a male dog marking all through the house. I will have to see about a retired dogl, spayed female.


 UPS sorry I didn't read this before my last post I don't balm you I wouldn't want that either! Get a girl


----------



## Ileenlilly

heatherk said:


> I feel the same way, but I know that for me, as a single working mom whose daughter spends all major holidays and summers with her dad (who lives out of state), (point being that for a few months every year it is just me taking care of my dog; I don't even have my daughter home to help), it would be even more selfish of me to take on more than I can handle.
> 
> I had to give a dog back to its breeder when I was in my early twenties because I couldn't take care of it (it was a wolf hybrid, by the way) and I swore then and there that I would _never_ take on any other animal if I wasn't 100% absolutely positively certain that I could give to it everything it needed for the rest of its life. It took me years to decide to get _any _other animal after that, and, 13 years after my oath, Ceylon was the first dog I have ever gotten since. The decision to get a Havanese, and specifically to get a well-socialized Havanese puppy, after a couple of years of researching breeds of dogs, was very specific and intentional.
> 
> However, it breaks my heart that there are so very many unloved and unwanted dogs (and other animals) out there. I often watch animal rescue shows despite the horror and sadness I feel when I see animals neglected and abused; I think I watch the shows to remind myself that it _is_ a problem, and maybe someday I can help in some way...
> 
> Lucille, good luck finding the right dog to add to your family! You should not feel bad about not taking a boy that marks if you know you cannot handle that. I am certain that if you keep looking, the right dog will find you


Totally my opinion. Thanks for writing this out in full.

Lucile you will find the perfect dog. Weather it´s a boy or a girl - I believe in love at first sight and someday you will find the one and think: that´s he/she!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Luciledodd said:


> Okay, I got another e-mail answer from the shelter. Both dogs are bad to mark. That about ruins it for me. The reason I don't want a puppy is because I don't want to do the housebreaking thing. I couldn't take a male dog marking all through the house. I will have to see about a retired dogl, spayed female.


Lucile, I see Geri already responded to this. But just want to add that I also think it depends on the dog. Not all males are created equal! :biggrin1: Now, watch me, just because I have said this, jinx myself.  OK, Knock on wood - Augie has never lifted his leg on ANYTHING, he has never lifted his leg to pee, he still squats at 3 years old. He was not neutered until 17 months of age. His pee never smells strong. He had one undescended testicle. I don't know if that made a difference or not. But he has never been full of male attitude or behavior. Sorry, Augie, my boy! :biggrin1:

We can't talk about Finn in the same paragraph - I probably shouldn't even talk about Finn in the same post! ound: Whatever I said about Augie above - well, just go 180 degrees in the opposite direction!

Good luck in your search!


----------



## DonnaC

Baxter has never lifted his leg. As Karen said about Kodi, he doesn't even really squat. Any concern I have ever had about having a male has pretty much disappeared.


----------



## Moe's Gram

oh Lucile, if you were up for a puppy I have the sweetest little girl that I am fostering now and she needs a good home with another dog and/or kitty to play with. She has been so good here. But she is a puppy and wants to play all the time! She is also a snuggler and likes to lay on my lap and take naps. She has done well going out to potty but has also had her share of accidents. I wish you well in your search!! These "rescue" pups just melt your heart


----------



## krandall

motherslittlehelper said:


> Lucile, I see Geri already responded to this. But just want to add that I also think it depends on the dog. Not all males are created equal! :biggrin1: Now, watch me, just because I have said this, jinx myself.  OK, Knock on wood - Augie has never lifted his leg on ANYTHING, he has never lifted his leg to pee, he still squats at 3 years old. He was not neutered until 17 months of age. His pee never smells strong. He had one undescended testicle. I don't know if that made a difference or not. But he has never been full of male attitude or behavior. Sorry, Augie, my boy! :biggrin1:
> 
> We can't talk about Finn in the same paragraph - I probably shouldn't even talk about Finn in the same post! ound: Whatever I said about Augie above - well, just go 180 degrees in the opposite direction!
> 
> Good luck in your search!


Linda and Donna C, I think the problem is that Lucile called and was told these two boys DO mark. I agree that they don't all... Kodi has never marked or even lifted his leg, and I know several people with intact males who know that marking is OK outdoors, but is NOT allowed in the house.

These guys could probably learn that too, it's just that Lucile is looking for a dog that she don't have to potty train.

Lucile, one thing that YOU should remember is that there are plenty of girls who mark too. So getting a spayed female doesn't guarantee you won't have to deal with marking.


----------



## pjewel

Oh, I also forgot to mention that Milo, though he lifts his leg (ever so daintily, and pees straight down in a steady stream, just like the girls) does love to mark on walks. I think every telephone pole and hydrant bears his contribution. Thankfully, he no longer marks in the house. He once did, and I used the belly bands to save both our sanity. Now watch, I'm sure I'm jinxing myself.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Luciledodd said:


> Yeah I saw the chocolate also, but it is a mix and no other info about him.


I think that shelters and rescues generally want to be careful when they name a breed when they don't actually know a dog's history and often call the dog a mix. It may very well be a purebred. You might want to call to find out if they have more information about Cocoa.

Would you and your DH be willing to drive about 3 hours to Evansville, IN for a female named Coco? She looks very cute:

Name: Coco- Adoption fee is $300 
Background: Owner surrender due to job Loss 
Gender: Female 
Breed: Havanese 
Color:Chocolate 
Approximate Age:3 yrs old 
Spay/Neuter Status: Spayed soon 
Vaccinations: Up to date, Micro-chipped, De-wormed , HW neg and on prevention 
Housetrained: Working on it 
Personality/energy level: Very sweet and playful 
Compatibility With Children: Good with older kids due to size 
Compatibility With Other Dogs: Good 
Compatibility With Cats: Can test if needed

The other Hav listed is in an unfortunate poodle cut :suspicious: and is also 3 years old and an owner surrender due to job loss. The listings don't mention if the two are from the same household, but I would not be surprised.

The shelter information does mention that they are willing to adopt out of state but do NOT ship their animals [Thank you.].

Have you heard back from your eye doctor? Sorry, I haven't read to the end of the new postings yet. If you have already anwered this question, please ignore.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Luciledodd said:


> We are like the couple in the story by somebody, can't think of his name. anyway, he had a watch and no fob for it and she had long hair and no comb. He sold his watch to buy her a comb and she cut her hair and made a fob for his watch. It has gotten that way with us. I don't want to put anything else on him that is a burden and he wants me to have anything I want. Took long enough. lol


The author's pen name is O. Henry, and the story is "The Gift of the Magi." We read a lot of his stories in High School English class.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

krandall said:


> Linda and Donna C, I think the problem is that Lucile called and was told these two boys DO mark. I agree that they don't all... Kodi has never marked or even lifted his leg, and I know several people with intact males who know that marking is OK outdoors, but is NOT allowed in the house.
> 
> These guys could probably learn that too, it's just that Lucile is looking for a dog that she don't have to potty train.
> 
> Lucile, one thing that YOU should remember is that there are plenty of girls who mark too. So getting a spayed female doesn't guarantee you won't have to deal with marking.


Yes, Karen, I understood that she was told those two males mark, and I agree - I wouldn't be too keen on bringing in a known adult male marker either. I was just trying to say, and obviously not very well, that I wouldn't rule out all males.


----------



## DonnaC

Yes -- I spoke too firmly. I just meant that another male might be possible. I, frankly, would probably not take the risk with a dog who was already marking.


----------



## krandall

StarrLhasa said:


> I think that shelters and rescues generally want to be careful when they name a breed when they don't actually know a dog's history and often call the dog a mix. It may very well be a purebred. You might want to call to find out if they have more information about Cocoa.


Yeah, but the flip side is that we've seen MANY dogs listed by rescue groups as "Havanese mixes" where it seemed like the only reason they were called this was that they had long hair that the shelter had had to shave off.

These are probably sweet dogs too, but if you are really looking for Havanese character, (or low allergy properties, as I was) you might not get what you want.


----------



## Luciledodd

People I am not the saint you thought I was. My 84 year old Mother-in-Law (notice I didn't do the initial thing with her) is cleaning my house. She never ever had a dog in the house, yet she plays with Rosie and gives me no grief if she finds a place where Rosie missed her pee-pad. but a male dog that hikes his leg and marks around the botton of the sofa or my chair or the wallboard or just anywhere he feels is his territory or his person would get me in hot water with MIL and my husband of 41 years. And I couldn't take it either. I had a wonderful Alsation that you have heard about that lived outside until he got old and I let him in the kitchen then on a soft bed. Outside he marked every bush, blade of grass, fence, you name it and he marked it--even the chair that I sat in outside. He was saying this is my human and my territory and don't even think about crossing this line. Yet he never marked in the house. I have a friend that has a little short-hair terrier of sorts and it marks every thing in the house. The dust ruffle around her bed is soaked with urine. I'm sorry but a puppy is one thing, an adult dog peeing on my furniture is not something I can live with either. So I won't be going to see the two little unfortunate dogs, because it is like going to an orphanage and not coming home with a child. We are softies and would probably see some mutt that needed a home and live to regret it. I am going to hold out for an adult retired dog for Rosie. 

You know since we have humanized our fur babies, I can't help but wonder if her little feelings would be hurt if another dog came into the family. I know that my eldest child and the second one never got along. The eldest that was spoiled hated her little sister and nearly 50 years later things haven't changed much. But the youngest boy idolized his older brother, but the older brother was always jealous of the youngest boy. God I have to quit now--such deep thoughts for such a shallow mind.


----------



## TilliesMom

awwwww, Lucille (((HUGS))) you have to do what is best for you and your family!!
It makes perfect sense to get an adult that has been fully trained already especially with the health problems you are facing!
Your reflection at the end about your kids never getting along and wondering what would be best for Rosie is the reason why I have (unwillingly) resigned myself to be a 1 hav mom (as much as I would LOVE another!!). I firmly believe and know that TIllie is happiest as an only fur-child, she has 3 cats to play/terrorize and 2 children of her own. I think if I fell in love and brought another hav home someday it could very well end the domestic bliss we have acheived! LOL
ALTHOUGH, she is going to be staying with dbeech and Riley and Zoey soon ... who knows, maybe Tillie will fall in LOVE with the other havs and be SOOOO sad when we get home that we just HAVE to get her a buddy.... ha ha ha ound:


----------



## Kathie

Lucile, admitting that you couldn't go to the shelter and come home empty-handed and deciding not to go is very wise! 

I swore I would never get a male dog because I was worried about the marking and here we are with McGee! No peeing in the house for at least two months and no marking so far. Abby marks every clump of weeds or bush during our walks until she is empty!!! This is just to say "never say never" and also that things work out for a reason. 

There are so many dogs available now with families unable to care for them due to job loss, etc., that I really do believe that the perfect dog for you and Rosie is just around the corner!


----------



## Luciledodd

Just to let you'll know the chocolate one at Gallitin has been adopted. Probably because he was so pretty and these little mutts don't look like much right now.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I love this...Linda you have both sides here, Augie the Angel and Finn the ....(undecided as of yet)...but it will work out. Don't forget..you have my address and phone number...ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

TilliesMom said:


> awwwww, Lucille (((HUGS))) you have to do what is best for you and your family!!
> It makes perfect sense to get an adult that has been fully trained already especially with the health problems you are facing!
> Your reflection at the end about your kids never getting along and wondering what would be best for Rosie is the reason why I have (unwillingly) resigned myself to be a 1 hav mom (as much as I would LOVE another!!). I firmly believe and know that TIllie is happiest as an only fur-child, she has 3 cats to play/terrorize and 2 children of her own. I think if I fell in love and brought another hav home someday it could very well end the domestic bliss we have acheived! LOL
> ALTHOUGH, she is going to be staying with dbeech and Riley and Zoey soon ... who knows, maybe Tillie will fall in LOVE with the other havs and be SOOOO sad when we get home that we just HAVE to get her a buddy.... ha ha ha ound:


Tammy, with your cats and children, Tillie most probably is quite content at home. Augie LOVED when the grandchildren visited - trouble is, they live 15 hours away and don't get out here that often. That would be great if she falls in love with Riley and Zoey during her visit, and has a wonderful time, but remember, that will be in THEIR home - she may feel quite differently to have another dog in HER home. Definitely not trying to discourage you :biggrin1: - but something to consider. I guess, what I am trying to say, is if she seems happy and you are happy with the way things are, I wouldn't rock the boat!! I am still in tired mode. This past summer with a new puppy has been tiring. Just when I think it is getting easier, Finn will act like a puppy and do naughty things - Hahahaha - what on earth is he thinking!! LOL



Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I love this...Linda you have both sides here, Augie the Angel and Finn the ....(undecided as of yet)...but it will work out. Don't forget..you have my address and phone number...ound:


Ah, Flynn, my lifeline! You do NOT even know how close you were to getting that call yesterday! :biggrin1: We got those child locks on our kitchen cabinets (because of Finn). Well, there has to be enough space that the adult can reach in to release the lock. My kitchen is small - no space for a garbage can, and the space under the kitchen sink is fairly small too - so we just use paper bags under the sink, because you can kind of manipulate them to fit the area better than a plastic can. Well, while I was working outside yesterday, Finn managed to get his paw in through that crack and pull out and shred all kinds of paper toweling, and rip up the paper sack, etc. While I love that he is smart and usually works at finding a solution to his 'problems', that boy is a challenge to raise!!ound: I don't dare toss anything in it that could possibly hurt him - onions, etc - we march it directly to the big cans outside that the garbage truck picks up.

:focus:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

krandall said:


> Yeah, but the flip side is that we've seen MANY dogs listed by rescue groups as "Havanese mixes" where it seemed like the only reason they were called this was that they had long hair that the shelter had had to shave off.
> 
> These are probably sweet dogs too, but if you are really looking for Havanese character, (or low allergy properties, as I was) you might not get what you want.


I got one of those Hav/Shih Tzu mixes...he definitely has his own personality, but is one of the sweetest dogs I have ever known..he was about 3 1/2 years the vet said. I think they use the word Hav because they are so in demand...
Still waiting for my Hav.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

motherslittlehelper said:


> Tammy, with your cats and children, Tillie most probably is quite content at home. Augie LOVED when the grandchildren visited - trouble is, they live 15 hours away and don't get out here that often. That would be great if she falls in love with Riley and Zoey during her visit, and has a wonderful time, but remember, that will be in THEIR home - she may feel quite differently to have another dog in HER home. Definitely not trying to discourage you :biggrin1: - but something to consider. I guess, what I am trying to say, is if she seems happy and you are happy with the way things are, I wouldn't rock the boat!! I am still in tired mode. This past summer with a new puppy has been tiring. Just when I think it is getting easier, Finn will act like a puppy and do naughty things - Hahahaha - what on earth is he thinking!! LOL
> 
> Ah, Flynn, my lifeline! You do NOT even know how close you were to getting that call yesterday! :biggrin1: We got those child locks on our kitchen cabinets (because of Finn). Well, there has to be enough space that the adult can reach in to release the lock. My kitchen is small - no space for a garbage can, and the space under the kitchen sink is fairly small too - so we just use paper bags under the sink, because you can kind of manipulate them to fit the area better than a plastic can. Well, while I was working outside yesterday, Finn managed to get his paw in through that crack and pull out and shred all kinds of paper toweling, and rip up the paper sack, etc. While I love that he is smart and usually works at finding a solution to his 'problems', that boy is a challenge to raise!!ound: I don't dare toss anything in it that could possibly hurt him - onions, etc - we march it directly to the big cans outside that the garbage truck picks up.
> 
> :focus:


Finn has a career ahead and he is trying to tell you that Linda...just pull up "just jesse" on YouTube or google...watch that little guy open the washer and dryer doors, take off socks, make his own bed..etc...and you will see where Finn is leading you. Don't fight it, you just need to start some serious trick training with him. He is indeed a very smart little guy and needs the stimulation...(or maybe he saw Jesse...Finn acts more like a Jack Russell Terrier than a Hav I think...lol) 
I can be at the Atlanta airport in two hours to pick him up!!! But I know that call will never come...Seriously I think Finn could be trained to do all the things Snowy and Crystal do, and the things Jesse does..his brain is amazing!!!


----------



## krandall

Lucile, I'm with you. I am not dealing with your health problems and I STILL would not want to deal with a dog marking in the house.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I agree, Lucile does not need to cope with a dog marking. My question is....is there hope for a dog like these who have been known markers? If so what, how is it accomplished? (Don't mean you, Lucile, just in general...I hate to think the dogs will never go to a home because of their marking...)
One thing about a dog who has been in foster homes, the foster homes dogs have been through a change..and if they have not marked in the new/foster home, that is a good indication, I would think.


----------



## luv3havs

I personally know of a dog (from HRI) who marked. He marked a few times in the foster home, but the foster supervised him closely and corrected him when she caught him in the act. He stopped marking there after the first week.
He was in the foster home for about 6 weeks.
He went to his adoptive home and has been there for over a month. He has *not* marked even once in his new home. He is in a quiet home, no other pets, and getting one on one attention, most of the time.
So marking can be corrected! There is hope!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Thank you, I felt there must be an answer here..It is great if you can get information from the foster to provide you with insight...to me that is the most wonderful aspect of fostering and adoption. Plus you have a healthy dog..


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Lucile, the right dog with turn up for you. Forum members are aware now that you are looking. Sometimes, that's all it takes - someone will know someone, who knows someone........


----------



## heatherk

motherslittlehelper said:


> Lucile, the right dog with turn up for you. Forum members are aware now that you are looking. Sometimes, that's all it takes - someone will know someone, who knows someone........


Or really sometimes all it takes is just putting it out there so that the universe knows . I know it sounds silly, but, I have found that to be true time and time again, so that's my story and I am stickin to it!


----------



## precious_tan

Does the shelter has return policy? Some of the shelters I met told me that they will take back the dog if it is not a good fit to my family. If they will take back, you can always take the dog to a vet check and find out the health problems.


----------



## Luciledodd

they probably do have a return policy, but it is a hard thing to do. I don't want to put myself through that. I feel for these dogs, they are at a vets office not in foster care. They don't have enough fosters there and the marking issue is why they haven't been adopted.


----------

